# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Avicultura  La importancia de los estándares en la avicultura.

## AvicApp.com

*En la gestión de una explotación avícola, tanto para pollo de engorde como para gallinas de postura, es importante contar con estándares de rendimiento para poder valorar el comportamiento real de la parvada o lote.  
Un estándar muestra el comportamiento de una determinada línea genética en condiciones normales de manejo, nutrición, sanidad e higiene. Todas las guías de manejo y de rendimiento, muestran en semanas o días los resultados que se deben alcanzar de los indicadores más relevantes, tales como: mortalidad acumulada, peso promedio, producción de huevo, peso promedio del huevo, consumo de alimento, consumo de agua, índice de conversión de alimento, temperaturas, humedad relativa, gases tóxicos, e iluminación.  
En AvicApp.com, a través de su módulo de seguimiento y análisis, ayuda al avicultor a hacer este tipo de comparaciones y responder las preguntas como: ¿mi lote tiene el porcentaje de producción adecuado?; ¿mis pollos están ganando el peso que se espera?; ¿estoy logrando la mejor conversión de alimento?; ¿esta mortalidad del lote es la mínima que se espera?; entre otras.  
Muchos de nuestro clientes, antes de usar AvicApp.com sólo miraban uno o dos de estos indicadores para hacer su seguimiento y control. A partir de la incorporación deAvicApp.com a la gestión del día a día, se han incorporado más indicadores para el seguimiento, mejorando la toma de decisiones, permitiendo comparar en tiempo real los resultados estándares con los resultados del manejo.* Temas similares: Expertos en agro resaltan la importancia de la "Biodiversidad" Avicultura y tecnologia em !!! Pigmentos vegetales para avicultura La importancia de la Biodiversidad Reglamento de Estándares de Calidad Ambiental estará listo a más tardar en febrero

----------

